# Another Olympic ticket enquiry



## Daffodil (25 June 2012)

If you have been given two tickets for one of the Dressage sessions as a present but are now unable to attend (as I now cannot ) and you hand them on to two keen dressage friends, does anyone know if that contravenes any rules.     The tickets have the name of the purchaser in tiny letters on the tickets.


----------



## Swirlymurphy (25 June 2012)

That's fine but the people entering the site must have the original purchaser's name and contact details to hand just in case they do a spot check.


----------



## duckling (25 June 2012)

Daffodil said:



			If you have been given two tickets for one of the Dressage sessions as a present but are now unable to attend (as I now cannot ) and you hand them on to two keen dressage friends, does anyone know if that contravenes any rules.     The tickets have the name of the purchaser in tiny letters on the tickets.
		
Click to expand...

My sister emailed yesterday to ask this exact question - she bought 4 XC tickets for her, mum, me and my OH but has now found out that it's unlikely she will be able to go (rescheduled exam for that day, typical!). I will be absolutely devastated if this means that we can't go  I'd rather cut and dye my hair and take her ID I think!

Once she gets a response I will let you know.


----------



## duckling (25 June 2012)

Swirlymurphy said:



			That's fine but the people entering the site must have the original purchaser's name and contact details to hand just in case they do a spot check.
		
Click to expand...

Oh really? Does it say that online somewhere as I was trawling the website yesterday and couldn't find anything!


----------



## Dr_Horse (25 June 2012)

It says on the tickets for original purchaser to ring and notify who will be using the tickets if the original purchaser will not be there.


----------



## Swirlymurphy (25 June 2012)

This is from the BBC site but the info is there in the LOCOG small print (just much harder to trawl through!)

"However, once physical tickets become available holders can sell them for face value to friends and family. 

It does not matter if their name does not match the booker's name, which will be on the ticket. 

Locog does say, however, that they would need to be able to contact the booker if they are not attending an event themselves, over the telephone for example, in case of any problems with the ticket on the day of the event."


----------



## duckling (25 June 2012)

Thank you! I feel much better now (and will put the scissors and hair dye down)!


----------



## Daffodil (25 June 2012)

Whew!   Thank you so much.    I was wondering how one of my two friends was going to turn herself into the man who purchased the tickets


----------

